# Eskimo Shelter



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

My wife got me an Eskimo brand ice fishing shelter and I am dying to use it. It seems a little tricky to set up. Anyone else have an Eskimo ice fishing shelter if so how do you like it any tips on setting it up faster.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Which model is it?

If it's a Quick Fish III, it goes up easy and fast.
Just pull out on the tabs that are located on each side and on top and pop the sides and top out.

The frame is under some tension so you need to pull hard enough to get the side to pop into place.

Use the ice screws to hold the tent in place, if it's windy.

To take it down, just push the sides back in and put it in the bag.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I just picked up a similar shelter once you get the hang of it they are a breeze! The best part is that you don't have to break your back getting it out on the ice!
Cory


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the quick fish3 and it sets up so fast, and comes down fast. No complaints here. 
Its so great I think Billy Mays should be the spokesman for them!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully its the quickfish3. I got one this year and love it! Best tent I have ever used, easy set up and take down, and light enough to pack around easy.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We have the smaller Eskimo Quickfish II...practice setting it up and taking it down at home in the garage... :wink: 

...kinda like operating under the same principle as an umbrella....once you get the hang of it these ice tents are really fast at going up and taking down...again PRACTICE at home and once on the ice use the ice screws to secure as any little wind and the tent will go sailing across the ice...saw it happen several times last year on Echo tents went 'a' sailing with folks chasing the tent.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I to have to say I love my shelter hard to set up with 1 person but with 2 it goes up quick. Plus the oversized backpack/bag is really nice to!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I to have to say I love my shelter hard to set up with 1 person but with 2 it goes up quick. Plus the oversized backpack/bag is really nice to!


Use the ice screws on two opposite corners or all four if you like...shouldn't be a problem than for one person to pop open das tent...just another recommendation when going by oneself...THINK OUTSIDE THE UNINFORMED pre-sewn 'D-I-R-E-C-T-I-O-N-S... :wink: :wink:


----------

